# Canada's Two-holer Fitter, out of the box!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

One of the things I like most about aircraft, well any vehicle actually, is the ways in which the various models of it can vary. I am a huge fan of variants, and there’s little I like more than the two-seater of a one-seater aircraft. This is almost a universal thing for me, and it’s not a surprise that if there’s a trainer version of a given plane I have gone out of my way to get my hands on it. I’ll often turn down the one-seater until I have gotten the two-seater! 

A perfect example of this is the mighty Su-17/20/22 “Fitter” family of swing wings. I particularly like this one, since it’s a massively re-eingineered swing-wing variant of the fixed wing Su-7. Of course, that’s only the start. Given that there’s also a two-seater of this plane, you can imagine how eager I was to find a kit of one of THOSE. Now, there is a nice Bilek out there, but there’s also the old Hobbycraft. Not as many people know about that one, and it’s not as sought after. Of course, that’s the one I was able to find!

Check out this oddly Canadian kit, made in China, of a Russian export-model airplane below. P.S. Bring your aftermarket decals!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/out-of-box-reviews/hobbycraft-su-22u-oob/*


----------

